# FRB Club > Общение > Музыка >  Aldaspan (Казахстан)

## Doctor_RU

*ALDASPAN*


*Участники группы:*

*Нуржан Тойшы* (ударные вокал)
*Максат «Макс» Хасанов* (соло домбыра, бэк вокал, варган)
*Бахытжан «Баха» Желдербаев* (ритм домбыра, бэк вокал, варган, горловое пение)
*Шамшаддин «Шама» Омаров*  (бас  домбыра, бэк вокал, горловое пение)

*Месторасположение:*  Алматы, Казахстан

*Жанр:*  Рок, мировая музыка

*Языки:*
— Английский
— Казахский
— Русский

*История группы*
Основателем группы, продюсером, идейным вдохновителем является Тойшы Нуржан Тасболатулы. Идея создания полноценной электродомбыры из частей электрогитар пришла  ему еще в 1988 году, когда вместе со сверстниками он увлекся тяжелой рок музыкой. Тогда он обнаружил, что некоторые рифы песен тех лет пестрили схожестью с игрой на домбыре. Но тогда реализовать идею не получилось. В 2009 году, спустя 21 год, Нуржан всетаки решил спроектировать электродомбыру. Первый экземпляр был готов в 2010 году в Алмате изготовленный мастерами акустической домбыры, но не отвечал требованиям полностью. Тогда Нуржан разместил заказ в Москве в 2011 году и в феврале он получил соло домбыру, ритм домбыру, басс домбыру. Нуржан набрал музыкантов. Группа в полном составе начала работать в апреле 2011 года. Англоязычный альбом на стихи Нуржана был готов уже к маю. В июле 2011 альбом «Аттила» записан на студии Мосфильм.

*Исполнитель:* Aldaspan
*Aльбом:* Attila
*Год:* 2011
*Cтрана:* Казахстан
*Жанр:* Фолк-рок
*Кол-во треков:* 11
*Формат:* mp3
*Битрейт:* 128 kbps
*Время:* 57:25
*Размер:* 52,61 Мб

*Скачать | Зеркало*

----------

